# Dont think 2nd IUI has worked!



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Well 9 days till testing and as usual I've starting getting AF ache like I do before the witch starts   I know you can get AF pains and be pregnant but this is like every other cycle so not feeling too hopeful!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Please don't be dispondant, it could well all be fine - the IUI that I got my positive was exactly the same as my negative cycle so I was convinced it had not worked but it did!  So you never know!

Sending you some positive vibes    

Minkey x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wiccan don't be too down, I was convinced of the same thing on my 2nd IUI & even told friends AF was on the way.

As you can see from my ticker I was soooo wrong & I hope the same is true for you! It really isn't over yet! 

Gill
x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks guys but can't help my low mood today


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I can understand you feeling down and nothing aside from someone bounding up and giving you the news you want will make it go away but try to be kind to yourself....don't give up.  Sending you lots of good wishes. x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Wiccanlady, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down.  If you think about it logially your body is bound to feel the same just now as it normally would.  Technically may not be pregnant right now.  Although your egg may have fertilised it would still be trying to implant into your womb lining at this stage (5 to 10 days after ovulation, if I remember rightly).  Then it takes a good few days for pregnancy hormones to build up before you notice any pregnancy signs.  In my head, I don't think you would notice pregnancy or non pregnancy signs until a few days before AF is due.  Even if you're not pregnant your body won't be ready to shed your womb lining until a few days before AF is due which is when you have proper AF symptoms.

Listen to me ... the woman who, only half an hour ago, was inspecting her boobs to see if they looked bigger!!  I should try listening to my own advice!!  It's so easy to get caught up in looking for signals, the 2WW is so hard.  

Good luck and try to stay positive     

Take care 

Txx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today.  Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Not really feeling any symptoms either way - not the greatest sign!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I had no symptoms whatsoever on any of my 2ww's.  In fact on my 3rd DIUI I just did not feel pregnant at all and we got a BFP.  I had no pregnancy symptoms until I was about 12 weeks pg.  Don't give up just yet.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

My boobs have meloned and are slightly sorer but if Im honest its no diffrent really to any other month!


----------

